# hi a quick question



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

when do p. nyererei fry start to color up? i have some **** that is 1 month and 5 days. they started to have some yellow on their tail and anal fin.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

You'll see some definite colour in 2 months time if you keep up on your WCs and house them in a large enough container.


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

will move them to the 55 gallon on saturday they are in the 5 gallon tank as of now since they are only .75" to 1". they not showing any aggression as of yet but i know they will soon.


----------

